# P22 de-cock



## cdnarmoured (Feb 14, 2007)

i bought a P22 new, and i was curious if you can de-cock it with no mag in the gun? for me to de-cock i have to put an empty mag in... any advice?


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

The gun is designed with a magazine disconnect which means, the trigger will not engage the sear unless a magazine is inserted. So your gun is functioning perfectly, it's just the way it was designed, I don't particularly care for it myself. Enjoy that new gun, loads of fun to shoot, and cheap too. For everything you will ever want to know about the operatoins of this gun check out the P22 Bible http://www.freespeech.com/1917-1911M_P22_bible.pdf


----------



## cdnarmoured (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks.. thats all i needed to know..


----------



## cdnarmoured (Feb 14, 2007)

that bible, should come with every firearm.. def appreciated


----------

